# story's that are total rubbish



## tyson001 (Aug 12, 2012)

OK so i decided to start a thread for people to add story's that are total bull that people against reptiles have told you to stop you from getting them. my most recent one is the my uncle story example one of my mates say i was talking to my uncle and he says he new a lady who had a carpet python and they found it laying next to her in the morning the story goes that the snake was sizing her up to eat here the following night so she had to have it put down before it ate her all in dramatic tone then if i comment about the fact there is no way the snake is big enough they retaliate by saying o no wait it wasn't going to eat her just strangle her.so that's one of my story please add if you have any as its interesting to here what people can come up with.please no names.


----------



## hnn17 (Aug 12, 2012)

story... that they're poisonous


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 12, 2012)

hahaha tyson, for some reason I think that story your uncle told you is one a LOT of people use, I've had three completely different people (who didn't know each other) tell me that exact one. I also frequently get told that having reptiles caged is "unnatural" and "mean".


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Aug 12, 2012)

I once heard that snakes form a bond with their owner, and they crave human interaction whilst being capable of being trained like a dog.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 12, 2012)

most common i get told that they are discusting slimmy creatures that bite and will escape during the night and kill me lol
or that they are gonna eat my daughter.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Aug 12, 2012)

this kid at my school said he owns 150 cobras and that the king cobra is so venoous that if it bites you , you will die instantly.he also said dont get anoother BHP and to get rid of the one i have because they whip you with there tails you will be paralized strait away because they use it like a scorpion.......the kid also lives in NZ and only comes here like once a month for school. lol


----------



## Umbral (Aug 12, 2012)

JUNGLE-JAK said:


> this kid at my school said he owns 150 cobras and that the king cobra is so venoous that if it bites you , you will die instantly.he also said dont get anoother BHP and to get rid of the one i have because they whip you with there tails you will be paralized strait away because they use it like a scorpion.......the kid also lives in NZ and only comes here like once a month for school. lol



Great education system we have lol.


----------



## PMyers (Aug 12, 2012)

Umbral said:


> Great education system we have lol.


At least he's going once a month... more than I can say for some :lol:


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Aug 12, 2012)

One of the best ones that i have heard for a long time is that tiapans are mating with the coastal carpets & we will not know what we have out there, LOOK OUT.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## snakefreak16 (Aug 12, 2012)

i got told the other day at the petshop by a lady that her daughter has a 8m carpet python at home and it ate her staffy my response was " i can fly and i have an invisible jet also " then i walked away


----------



## eipper (Aug 12, 2012)

snakes can be poisonous......Rhabdophis sequester toxins from Toads


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 12, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> One of the best ones that i have heard for a long time is that tiapans are mating with the coastal carpets & we will not know what we have out there, LOOK OUT.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian


thats happening with several species didnt you know  diamonds and red belly blacks , tigers and coastals , browns and coastals , its one big snake orgy out there now and pythons no longer exist there all interbred and out to kill us , just ask the people in the coffs harbour region they will tell ya , also we get inland taipans around coffs (even though where on the bloody coast ) and king browns just ask my mate that live on a farm at corindi he see's them all the time ( and he knows because he has all the reptile id skill of a cereal box  )


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 12, 2012)

thomasssss, that sounds like my aunts third husband!


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 12, 2012)

ive had family friends tell me the old cross breeding thing , its best to just nod and say "hhmmm didnt know about that "


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 12, 2012)

As a young fella (many moons ago- 1960s) we were told that red-bellied blacks were not venemous. So we used to catch and handle them all the time with complete confidence. Luckily neither my mate or I ever got bitten.


----------



## Leasdraco (Aug 12, 2012)

That the red-bellied black is the most dangerous snake in Australia...


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Aug 12, 2012)

also that the most venomous snake in australia is a cobra and the most ven in the world is a burmese python............. lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 12, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> thats happening with several species didnt you know  diamonds and red belly blacks , tigers and coastals , browns and coastals , its one big snake orgy out there now and pythons no longer exist there all interbred and out to kill us , just ask the people in the coffs harbour region they will tell ya , also we get inland taipans around coffs (even though where on the bloody coast ) and king browns just ask my mate that live on a farm at corindi he see's them all the time ( and he knows because he has all the reptile id skill of a cereal box  )


Haha. I used to live up there and I have heard all the hybrid stories.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 12, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> Haha. I used to live up there and I have heard all the hybrid stories.


im sure its pretty wide spread but ive met a ridiculous amount of people that are adamant that it is happening and around the area and you just cant get through to them so i dont even bother anymore , i did seriously have one guy try to tell me that pythons no longer existed in the wild and they are trying to release more captive pythons but they just keep breeding back to the browns  some people are that gullible yet stubborn at the same time


----------



## Leeloofluff (Aug 12, 2012)

hahaha oh man there are afew, 
one guy came into my work bragging about how he was buying an african pit viper from australia zoo, all legit you know. 
Then he showed me a photo of his GTP which clearly was taken off the Fine Green Treepythons.com (in the uS) website. I asked him if it was a red neonate, he said yes. oh so it was a yellow baby? i then said
his reply, Yes

...*facepalm*


----------



## CheekySod (Aug 12, 2012)

That most snakes are faster then humans and they will chase you to kill you


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 12, 2012)

JUNGLE-JAK said:


> this kid at my school said he owns 150 cobras and that the king cobra is so venoous that if it bites you , you will die instantly.he also said dont get anoother BHP and to get rid of the one i have because they whip you with there tails you will be paralized strait away because they use it like a scorpion.......the kid also lives in NZ and only comes here like once a month for school. lol



Lol that is just awesome and I honestly cannot stop laughing in my head 
That is just... weird..



snakefreak16 said:


> i got told the other day at the petshop by a lady that her daughter has a 8m carpet python at home and it ate her staffy my response was " i can fly and i have an invisible jet also " then i walked away



Ha ha, random.



Leeloofluff said:


> hahaha oh man there are afew,
> one guy came into my work bragging about how he was buying an african pit viper from australia zoo, all legit you know.
> Then he showed me a photo of his GTP which clearly was taken off the Fine Green Treepythons.com (in the uS) website. I asked him if it was a red neonate, he said yes. oh so it was a yellow baby? i then said
> his reply, Yes
> ...



Lol, some people :/

Thanks for the laughs ^^
My story was from a so called "expert", obviously not. She has 5 Carpet Pythons, a woma and a Blue Tongue. I was asking her if she tell the gender of my beardie, only 2 weeks ago, she is 7 months, I am sure she is a female(watched many youtube vids and looked up, etc etc). She said she was a male for starters, anyways, I didnt believe it but just nodded. She really wanted to see my snakes though, so I showed her Monty, my dads Spotted, she thought she was really nice looking for a Spotted. But then I told her I had a BHP and she gasped and said "Oh no, they are poisonous and can kill you, they have rear fangs (coloubrid) and the black head means danger.... I was just in amazement at how rediculous it was lol. Anyway, the worst part is to come:
She said "The reason Woma's dont have the black head is because they are not poisonous and are a new species of black headed, people have bred the fangs and black head out of them"? I laughed in her face. Also yes she did say poisonous, not venomous which annoyed me as well.
I thought it was just a joke but she had a serious facial expression which kind of made me laugh harder  She was buying an enclosure off me, hence why she was at my house.


----------



## yeahbutno (Aug 12, 2012)

This story my mum and sister keep telling me how my python ate my sisters bird.. Im always like 'omgggzz my python eats rats not budgies' lol, it did escape but


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 12, 2012)

yeahbutno said:


> This story my mum and sister keep telling me how my python ate my sisters bird.. Im always like 'omgggzz my python eats rats not budgies' lol, it did escape but


haha it just might of eaten the bird does it get let out to fly around the house


----------



## Blake182 (Aug 12, 2012)

well, my sister and i both have snakes we were talking about difrent snakes and ext....... then she go's " Do you know you can get a venomous PYTHON "

and i was told by this old guy that said 'i new a girl that lets her carpet python sleep next to her at night, until it went missing and then 2 weeks later the girl went missing' 

....................................


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 13, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> ...she was buying an enclosure off me...



Did she still buy the cage off you after you laughed in her face?
Maybe she didn't realised it?

Ah ah funny story about the Woma though!


MY OWN STORY:
When my 5yo first saw a Woma at Australia Zoo and said he really, really wanted one as pet, I said:
"no way, are you crazy? - can't you see its narrow head ?
Its defo venomous!"

Ah ah (being from Europe) I had no idea about Aussie snakes... 

After many weeks of research we got a Woma as his first snake. 

Looking back, I laugh at my self nowadays 


P.S ...and about to acquire a second Woma, cause they're so dangerously addictive!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caliherp (Aug 13, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> OK so i decided to start a thread for people to add story's that are total bull that people against reptiles have told you to stop you from getting them. my most recent one is the my uncle story example one of my mates say i was talking to my uncle and he says he new a lady who had a carpet python and they found it laying next to her in the morning the story goes that the snake was sizing her up to eat here the following night so she had to have it put down before it ate her all in dramatic tone then if i comment about the fact there is no way the snake is big enough they retaliate by saying o no wait it wasn't going to eat her just strangle her.so that's one of my story please add if you have any as its interesting to here what people can come up with.please no names.



That reminds me of a storey. When i was 8 years old my 7ft red tailed boa escaped.(i know what the hell were my parents thinking) Anyways my moms friend spent the night. I woke up to my moms friend screaming like she was getting mauled by a bear. I ran down stairs to find her on the table and my rtb curled up on the couch where she was sleeping. Dident try to eat her though. I think he just wanted to cuddle. As far as a crazey storey i was at my local pet store and a worker told a customer that his ball python dident need a external heat source. He said room temp. is ok. I asked him are you fuc**** crazey? where did you get that false info from. He replyed the internet. I gave him the stink eye and he walked away. I showed the guy what he would need to properley manage his new pet. I cant believe how nieve some people are.


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 13, 2012)

My Mum's a great one for making up stuff to try and stop me from doing things. I heard all about it with the snakes (slimey, will try to eat you, will kill you with their strangulation/venom etc) and the ferrets (will bite and lock their jaw etc) and the rats (filthy, disease ridden, if you let them out will eat your eyes while you sleep etc) and pretty much everything else in the world. 
For example, did you know that those orange speed advisory signs they have near bends in the road are the bona fide speed limit, and you are not allowed to go over that speed until you see another speed sign? :shock: So when you're crawling along at 45km/h on a highway after coming round a bend, and a truck slams into your backside, they were doing the wrong thing.
:|
Yes, my mother is a wealth of information, as is the rest of my family. My grandfather used to like to tell me that learner drivers are not allowed to go over 60km/hr, and p-platers aren't allowed over 80km/hr.
The most recent gem my mother's given though was when I told her I'd bought a loft bed (because I need an Olive python but don't have the space). She told me that she'd read about some person who'd fallen off a loft bed and died, which meant that I was going to die as well.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 13, 2012)

RIP disintergratus ftf.


----------



## Trench (Aug 13, 2012)

I was told by one guy just the other day that the death adder was the most aggressive snake we have in Australia lol  some people, were do they get their info?


----------



## tyson001 (Aug 13, 2012)

im glad everyone decided to put in some story of their own its great when a thread comes together to keep it going i got another 1 i had to do a first aid course for a class at school and the first aid lady stated that brown snakes arent dangerous unless you have your fingers or toes exposed as they can only open their mouth a couple of cms. 

im all for changing peoples perception of snakes but thats just stupid.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Aug 13, 2012)

A lot of people I have chatted to over the years have a general misconception that *ALL *snakes are aggressive and attack at will and make a concentrated beeline for humans if they see or *hear *them :facepalm: I have also heard soooo many with the tale of vens and Pythons cross breeding :facepalm:
all we can do is continue to educate the general public I feel


----------



## Dreaper (Aug 13, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> OK so i decided to start a thread for people to add story's that are total bull that people against reptiles have told you to stop you from getting them. my most recent one is the my uncle story example one of my mates say i was talking to my uncle and he says he new a lady who had a carpet python and they found it laying next to her in the morning the story goes that the snake was sizing her up to eat here the following night so she had to have it put down before it ate her all in dramatic tone then if i comment about the fact there is no way the snake is big enough they retaliate by saying o no wait it wasn't going to eat her just strangle her.so that's one of my story please add if you have any as its interesting to here what people can come up with.please no names.



actually a true story, although the snake had already eaten her husband and due to it being such a large meal took his shape, took 3 weeks before anyone noticed it was a snake and not him. true story happened to a friends mothers sisters friend


----------



## Lockie_1 (Aug 13, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> OK so i decided to start a thread for people to add story's that are total bull that people against reptiles have told you to stop you from getting them. my most recent one is the my uncle story example one of my mates say i was talking to my uncle and he says he new a lady who had a carpet python and they found it laying next to her in the morning the story goes that the snake was sizing her up to eat here the following night so she had to have it put down before it ate her all in dramatic tone then if i comment about the fact there is no way the snake is big enough they retaliate by saying o no wait it wasn't going to eat her just strangle her.so that's one of my story please add if you have any as its interesting to here what people can come up with.please no names.



I hear the same story all the time it's an absolute joke but the general public know all


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 13, 2012)

one i dont think has been mentioned is the old yellow belly black snake , more deadly than the redbelly  if im correct there mistaken for another snake ( cant remember which one) and dont actually exist as such


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Aug 13, 2012)

yeh its sitting on a red rock waiting for the stranger to go


----------



## Chanzey (Aug 13, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> one i dont think has been mentioned is the old yellow belly black snake , more deadly than the redbelly  if im correct there mistaken for another snake ( cant remember which one) and dont actually exist as such


 Hoop Snake?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 13, 2012)

I remember picking up a dead red belly that was run over by the plough on my uncles farm and all the rellies freaked and said dead RBB's could rear up and bite me


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Aug 13, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> I remember picking up a dead red belly that was run over by the plough on my uncles farm and all the rellies freaked and said dead RBB's could rear up and bite me



Funny story about a dead RBB, When i was a kid i was at a friends house, one of the dogs was barking its **** off at something, Nek Minnit we realise its barking at a snake. Well by this time its too late and the dog has killed the snake, he was throwing the body around the yard playing with it after decapitating it. So my mates dad used a clothes peg to ick up the head and put it in the bin. My mate and me being kids wanted to know how sharps its fangs were, thinking a dead snake couldn't hurt us. Well as it turns out they can, long story slightly shorter he spent some time in hospital and now we know better


----------



## pretzels (Aug 13, 2012)

my step mother constantly freaks out because im sleeping with "dangerous venomous snakes" ( actually two coastals) in my bedroom " honestly rebecca what happens if they escape, they will bite you and kill you, you silly little girl".

i find it hilarious to post pictures of my snake bites to her. i sent her a picture of my smallest snake ( a 50cm coastal) locking onto my finger. the lecture i got for scaring the hell out of her was well worth the trouble i got into  


people fear the unknown and more often then not they would rather spread the fear then actually learn about it. 

i rather enjoy taking my snakes out the front in the arvo and letting ppl see they arent horrible. my girl was nice enough to bite me in front of a few ppl and one lady freaked right out haha.


----------



## katjase (Aug 13, 2012)

i used to live near coffs harbour with my ex and her family on a few acres in the bush, they were serious when they would say carpets and tigers/ browns, were breeding and that all snakes are deadly, it didnt matter what i said they would have a bar of the truth but the best one was i caught a big scrubbie one day (it was a bit longer than their station wangon and i caught it to relocate it because they were red neck f... heads) long story short it was apparently a anaconda, i didnt know what to say to that.
oh also incase you didnt realise acording to them what we call echidnas are porkypines and they shoot there quills at you and you have to go to hospital to have them removed.


----------



## daniel101 (Aug 13, 2012)

not a story but anyone here watch turtleman ?
well on last weeks episode he was called in to remove a rattlesnake, after capturing he had it held by the head and tail, it clinged on to his leg and he acted as if it were an anaconda, straining for it to let him go. Me and my dad were overcome in laughter haha


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 13, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> Did she still buy the cage off you after you laughed in her face?
> Maybe she didn't realised it?
> 
> Ah ah funny story about the Woma though!
> ...



Ha ha, yeah she did, but I just didnt understand, she said she was an "expert" on reps but well uhh unless I have been misinformed by many people then I could prove her wrong there.
Anyway, It made my day, still have a chuckle


----------



## Flexxx (Aug 13, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> OK so i decided to start a thread for people to add story's that are total bull that people against reptiles have told you to stop you from getting them. my most recent one is the my uncle story example one of my mates say i was talking to my uncle and he says he new a lady who had a carpet python and they found it laying next to her in the morning the story goes that the snake was sizing her up to eat here the following night so she had to have it put down before it ate her all in dramatic tone then if i comment about the fact there is no way the snake is big enough they retaliate by saying o no wait it wasn't going to eat her just strangle her.so that's one of my story please add if you have any as its interesting to here what people can come up with.please no names.



Haha i was told this story yet again today. Iv also been told that snakes chase people and atack them for being in there area. Oh and that death adders kill you instantly just one bite and you drop dead. My misses tryed to convince me that my pythons were 'poisones' i educated her and now she loves them and has some of her own.


----------



## K3nny (Aug 14, 2012)

deadly, venomous, poisonous blindsnakes


----------



## Sissy (Aug 14, 2012)

We grew up on a farm and my brother was forever grabbing this snake or that mainly just to freak out my parents, me, cousins, aunties and uncles... and yes many years ago (at least 30) he didn't know RBB's were poisonous either... 

and I still don't really believe Copper heads are that bad because they're so pretty and he always had one or two.... 
Banana bunches often used to have little baby surprises in there, so when he was handing off would collect them and occasionally put one on the packing wheel to surprise our mother...lol... always good for a laugh - almost certain death for the poor snake...
His girlfriend was so freaked out about having a night tiger wrapped around her budgie cage, she was telling me this harrowing story about her poor blue - and didn't understand when I said oh well he must have been hungry. To which she replied 'you're just like your brother! I thought you'd understand!" Um yes s/he was hungry... 

Everyone should have a carpet in their shed to keep the rats and feral cat population down... used to freak out a couple of the big tough pick up truck driver dudes when they were loading pallets from the cool room and my dad's (well shed) snake would stick her head over and watch them lol... they'd squeal like girls and claim she was going to jump on them and strangle them...

When we saw a few odd looking snakes that just didn't quit fit any common 'brand' of snake and there were the rumours that there was this breeder/keeper (or three) of exotic vens on the hill at Kingscliff and he got sick of them and let them all go - they immediately spread to all of the surrounding farms and began breeding with the local population... in truth it was probs an Olive escaped from someone's collection... lol...

I grew up believing and still do, they're all tame and come out in the sun to sun bake and you leave them alone and they leave you alone... my dad's farm policy - do not approach or hurt the snakes they have a job to do...
My mum's policy - they're all dangerous and have to be killed/hacked up on sight with a big shovel..


----------



## geckodan (Aug 14, 2012)

A guy at a party was telling me proudly how he had a whipsnake cross his path while he was mountain biking and it stopped and 'whipped' his tyre three times before he could pass it. They are so fast.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Aug 14, 2012)

MoreliaJewels said:


> A lot of people I have chatted to over the years have a general misconception that *ALL *snakes are aggressive and attack at will and make a concentrated beeline for humans if they see or *hear *them :facepalm: I have also heard soooo many with the tale of vens and Pythons cross breeding :facepalm:
> all we can do is continue to educate the general public I feel


hey can i by a red bellis black daimond coastal taipan olive blackhead intergrate off you when you breed them? make sure you dont let the black head part have poisenous fangs or scorpion poison tail plzz... ifthats not possible i will just buy an adult let olive python and let it sleep next to me i hope he doesnt try to size me up and strangle me in my sleep.


----------



## Dlemr (Aug 21, 2012)

I had one of my friends try to turn me off buying a snake by telling me Hoop snakes were real..
She swore through and through that she'd seen them i the bush.
And apparently she was offered a hoop snake necklace once..(her mum told me later on it was necklace and the chain looked like black/brown snake scales LOL)


----------



## mrblack66 (Aug 21, 2012)

refer "a happy chappy" post... someone should make the movie

refer "a happy chappy" post... someone should make the movie

- - - Updated - - -

hahahahahaha


geckodan said:


> A guy at a party was telling me proudly how he had a whipsnake cross his path while he was mountain biking and it stopped and 'whipped' his tyre three times before he could pass it. They are so fast.


----------

